# קרדיטים 	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	     קרדיטים



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
התחלתי לכתוב את הקרדיטים בשבת לפני שבוע וחצי בקובץ וורד.  הייתי אופטימית שיש לי מלא זמן ואני אספיק. ב-8 וחצי בערב של אותה שבת רק התחלתי לבחור תמונות להודעות שכתבתי בקובץ ואז הבנתי שאני צריכה גם להקטין אותן ובקיצור התברר שבאותו יום זה כבר לא יקרה. אז קבלו אותם עכשיו במקום


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

מי אנחנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שני ותומר, נעים מאוד!
אני בת 29, ביולוגית, מאבחנת מחלות בצמחים – וירוסים וחיידקים בעיקר. 
תומר בן 35, וטרינר. מנהל בי"ח וטרינרי בכפר הירוק.
אנחנו 3.5 שנים ביחד,  גרים בר"ג ויש לנו שני חתולים-מיני ומוזס.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

משפחתי 
מיני מימין ומוזס הג'ינג'י השמנמן עם הכובע שעשוי מעטיפת קרמבו על הראש
וכמובן בעלי היקר!


----------



## תותית1212 (9/7/13)

איזה שמנדריק


----------



## תותית1212 (9/7/13)

התכוונתי


----------



## Nooki80 (9/7/13)

יו! איזה קטע! 
אני כמעט ב- 100% בטוחה שתומר היה הוטרינר שטיפל בחתולה שלנו ימימה לפני שנתיים וקצת - היא אושפזה בפסח 2011 בביה"ח הוטרינרי בכפר הירוק.
תומר היה מקסים מקסים, ואפילו נתן לבייב (שהוא ביולוג) הזדמנות להסתכל במיקרוסקופ על חלק מהבדיקות/משטחים של ימימה.
לצערנו היא לא שרדה, אבל אנחנו זוכרים מאוד מאוד לטובה את היחס שלו ושל שאר הצוות כלפינו ובעיקר כלפיה.
המון המון מזל טוב לשניכם!
(ואיך אני מקנאה על ההתנדבות בבוליביה, לצערי גם אני לא הספקתי לעשות את זה, ועכשיו אני רק יכולה לחלום על ימי הפנסיה שלנו...)


----------



## pipidi (10/7/13)

תמונה אדירה!


----------



## bluestvixen (10/7/13)

איזו משפחה מהממת!


----------



## yeela10 (10/7/13)

תמונה נהדרת 
וקרדיטים יפים יפים
מאחלת לכם רוב אושר


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/7/13)

איזה תמונה מתוקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם צריכים לשחזר אותה, אבל הפעם איתך בתוך התמונה. זו תמונת משפחה קלאסית


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

כן זה קצת בעיה עם החתולים. 
מיני לא תשתף פעולה, היא חתולה פחדנית וישר תברח. ומוזס בטח יבוא להתעניין במי שינסה לצלם. הוא דווקא אוהב אורחים.


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/7/13)

כן, גם אצלנו זה ככה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חוץ ממני ומבן זוגי אף אחד לא באמת יודע איך לילי נראית. 
בכל פעם שמגיעים אורחים היא טסה לחדר השינה ומתחבאת מתחת למיטה/ שמיכה ויוצאת רק אחרי שהיא משוכנעת שהם הלכו והשטח פנוי

אז חוץ משנינו אף אחד לא יכול גם לצלם אותה. איזה באסה. ביום החתונה היא התחבאה מתחת לכיסוי המיטה ויש לנו תמונה מצחיקה של בעלי מתכופף אל בליטה שמנמנה מתחת לכיסוי המיטה- התיעוד היחיד של לילי ביום הזה


----------



## Shmutzi (10/7/13)

איזו מתיקות! כאלה חמודים!


----------



## bluestvixen (10/7/13)

קרדיטים של נושה! איזה כיף!


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

את רוב התמונות ראית בפייסבוק


----------



## bluestvixen (10/7/13)

הצפתי אותך בלייקים בפייסבוק 
עכשיו הגיע הזמן להציף אותך גם כאן


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

איך היכרנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כ-4 ימים אחרי שהשתחררתי, ארזתי מוצ'ילה וטסתי לבוליביה. לא עשיתי את הטיול המסורתי בדרום אמריקה, אלא הלכתי ספציפית לג'ונגל בבוליביה שבו נמצא מקלט שיקום לחיות בר במטרה לעבוד בהתנדבות עם חיות כמו פומות, קופים ושלל שוכני ג'ונגל. ושם היכרתי את תומר לפני 9 שנים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הייתי אז אחרי קשר של 4 שנים, קצת תמימה ולא באמת יודעת מה גברים רוצים. התחלתי לעבוד עם קופי עכביש ולאחר מכן קיבלתי את סימבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הפומה המהמם (ומי שמכיר אותי יודע שזה ממש מנט טו בי כי במקרה מלך האריות הוא הסרט שאני הכי אוהבת!).
במקביל נדלקתי על הבחור הראשון שנתן לי קצת תשומת לב. תומר בזמנו בא להתנדב לשנה שלמה. זאת היתה הפעם השלישית שלו במקלט ובפעם הזאת הוא כבר ניהל את המקום והמתנדבים. אלא שתומר היה מבחינתו מוקף במתנדבות יפות מכל העולם ומה הוא צריך ילדה בת 20 שלא יודעת איך משחקים את המשחק. אז לא קרה ביננו כלום מלבד קשר ידידותי.
כעבור 4 חודשים אני חזרתי לארץ, ואחרי כמה חודשים גם תומר חזר ובארץ עוד יצא לנו להיפגש במפגשי מתנדבים. פעם בכמה זמן תומר היה שולח לי במייל עדכון מהפארק על החיות שעבדתי איתן וכשהתחיל עידן הפייסבוק העידכונים עברו לשם.
6 שנים אחרי שחזרנו לארץ הוא שלח לי עידכון נוסף וגם צירף סרטון יוטיוב של סימבה בתוספת הכיתוב "משהו שתאהבי". כמובן שמאוד שמחתי והתלהבתי והתחלנו קצת להתכתב, הוא סיים לימודי וטרינריה והתעניין מה אני עושה, הייתי אז בלימודי ביולוגיה ותיכננתי ללמוד זואולוגיה אז כתבתי לו שאני אשמח להתייעץ איתו על איזה אופציות תעסוקתיות הוא מכיר שקשורות לטיפול בבע"ח חיים. הרי הוא בתחום ועל הרקע הזה היכרנו. אז הוא הציע שניפגש לדסקס ולהעלות זיכרונות. 
קבענו במסעדת מוזס (כמה רומנטי...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) הוא בא לאסוף אותי. המפגש היה מעולה! השיחה זרמה בלי שתיקות מביכות. מבחינתי זה לא היה דייט, זה היה מפגש ידידותי אז הרגשתי מאוד בנוח. צחקנו מלא. נשארנו עוד הרבה זמן לשבת פשוט כי היה כל כך כיף ולא רצינו לסיים. ואז הוא החזיר אותי הביתה, ושניה לפני שירדתי מהאוטו היתה הנשיקה הראשונה. והיא היתה מושלמת!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, אח"כ התברר לי שתומר ראה בפייסבוק שאני סינגל לפני שהוא הציע שניפגש והוא כן בנה על זה שאוליי יקרה משהו.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ושם היכרתי את תומר


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (9/7/13)

איזה פינוקי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התנדבות במקלט שיקום לחיות בר נשמע כמו חוויה מדהימה. איזה כיף לכם!


----------



## Bing1000 (9/7/13)

סיפור מקסים! 
מחכה להמשך ומרעננת!


----------



## haych (9/7/13)

וואו!!! 
איזה סיפור מדהים!

האמת שכשאני התחלתי את התואר כבר פינזטתי שבסופו אסע לטיול הגדול השני בדרום אמריקה. רציתי לנסוע לשבעה חודשים וחלק מהתקופה להתנדב במקלט בבוליביה, אבל כשהייתי בסוף שנה שניה הכרתי את הבחורצ'יק שלי. לא הייתי מוכנה לוותר על הטיול, אבל נאלצתי לקצץ אותו לשלושה חודשים, ככה שהמקלט לא השתלב בתוכניות.

סיפור מיוחד ומרגש!
אגב, איפה בעלך למד? 2 האחים שלי וטרינרים (וגם גיסתי).


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

בארץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הבחורצ'יק שלך לא בקטע של להתנדב עם חיות בר?  זה נראה לי אחלה לבוא לשם בזוג.


----------



## haych (9/7/13)

בזמנו טסתי לבד כי הוא עדיין למד 
ונראה לי שעד הפנסיה לא נוכל להרשות לעצמנו העדרות כ"כ ארוכה מהארץ


----------



## Shmutzi (10/7/13)

איזה סיפור מקסים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
נשמע כ"כ כיף ומדהים להתנדב שם... וכמו שאמרת לגמרי מנט טו בי מהרבה בחינות מסתבר


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ההצעה 
פה אין לי סיפור רומנטי במיוחד לספר. גם כי תומר הוא לא איש של מחוות רומנטיות וגם כי הרגשתי שזה עומד לבוא. היינו בצימר שהזמנו מתוך שובר של נופשונית שהוא קיבל מהעבודה וזה היה צימר די מעפן. היינו כבר שנתיים וחצי ביחד ונושא החתונה היה נושא שדובר ביננו. אז הרגשתי שהוא מחכה להזדמנות. כשנשכבנו על המיטה בצימר הוא פשוט שלף את הטבעת בלי יותר מידיי רשמיות. הטבעת היתה בדיוק הדגם שרציתי. אפילו הראתי לחברות שלי איזה דגם אני אוהבת רק למקרה שהוא ישאל אותן. אבל הוא בחר אותה לבד בלי להתייעץ.
ולמרות שהיתה לי הרגשה, זה לא מנע ממני להתרגש בטירוף ולהזיל דמעה. בהמשך היום, התשובה שלי לכל שאלה שהוא שאל היתה I DO.
תומר: "מה השעה"
אני: " I DO".

הטבעת אגב נקנתה ביהלומי שפר בבורסה ותומר היה מאוד מרוצה מהשירות.


----------



## song4me (9/7/13)

איזה קטע... 
אמנם לא רואים את הטבעת מקרוב, אבל אני חושבת ששלי ממש ממש דומה לשלך...
ויותר מזה - גם אני רציתי דגם כזה, ולפני שהספקתי להראות לאחיות שלו הוא קנה אותו בעצמו


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
למסיבה שלי היו מוזמנות 8 בנות. לא מסיבה גדולה אבל רק חברות באמת טובות. (לפחות כך חשבתי בשלב זה) כשיש מעט בנות אי אפשר להזמין הפעלה  כי זה יקר ולא רציתי להפיל על חברות שלי לשלם על זה הרבה.
חברה טובה ישר התנדבה לארגן. ההנחיות שנתתי לה הן שאני לא מעוניינת בהפעלה עם שאלות כמו עם כמה גברים שכבת ומה התנוחה האהובה עלייך ולשים כובע בולבול על הראש. חשבתי על משהו בסגנון סדנת שוקולד ואז ראיתי פה בפורום המלצה לערב נשים במועדון להלה בר בהנחיית דראג קווין והופעה של חשפנים. זה היה נשמע לי נחמד וזה רק 50 שקל לבן אדם. דמיינתי הופעה על במה. בפועל מלבד הופעה על במה היו הרבה קטעים שהם באו לקהל הבנות למשהו קצת יותר אישי. זה היה טיפה מביך אבל בעיקר מצחיק ואני לא מצטערת על זה. זה מתאים למי שזורמת.
נקודה אחת לרעתם, בלהלה בר לא מגישים כוס מים. רק מים מינרלים מהתפריט. זה היה מכעיס, בעיקר לאור העובדה שיש שם גם ריקודים וחם... ונדמה לי שזה גם לא חוקי.

בעלי היקר אגב, ויתר על מסיבת רווקים. זה נשמע לו מפגר. הוא לא אוהב אלכוהול ולא מעניין אותו חשפניות.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

איזיווד 
10 חודשים לארגן חתונה
זה הרבה זמן! אז מתחילים ממקום ותאריך. רציתי גן עם אולם, היה לי חלום על חופה בחוץ ושיהיה נעים ולא חם/קר מידיי לכן הוחלט על חודש מאי. כמעט כל הצד של תומר מגיע מהצפון ורוב הצד שלי מגיע מהמרכז. לכן הוחלט על איזור השרון ורצינו את יום חמישי כי הרבה אנשים מגיעים מרחוק.
ראינו 8 גני אירועים שונים וגילינו שהרצונות שלנו לא תואמים את מסגרת התקציב שלנו. לא פשוט למצוא מחירים סבירים ליום חמישי בחודש מאי.
ואז הגענו לאיזיווד.

הגענו לאיזיווד דרך המלצה של ידידה של תומר שטענה שזה חוסך עלויות כי יש להם הסכמים עם הרבה ספקים וגני אירועים טובים. וגם שזה חוסך התרוצצות וכאבי ראש.
בפגישה הראשונה סיפרנו לאשת המכירות איזה 8 גני אירועים ראינו ואת מי הכי אהבנו. השניים שהכי אהבנו היו ערוגות בושם ועדן על המים. אבל יצאנו מהם בהרגשה שזה לא עומד במסגרת התקציב שלנו. הובטח לנו שנקבל הצעה שכן עומדת בתקציב שלנו ואכן קיבלנו הצעה שנשמעה לנו סבירה במיוחד בעיקר שהיא גם כללה את כל הספקים אבל היינו צריכים לוותר על יום חמישי. 
סגרנו עם ערוגות בושם (הרחבה בהמשך) ביום רביעי.
ואז מצאתי את עצמי תקועה עם רשימת ספקים שאני לא אוהבת מתוכה אף אחד. תומר טען שזה חוסך כאבי ראש אבל הוא לא הבין שאני נהנית להסתכל באתרים של כל הספקים, יכולה להשקיע בזה שעות ובסוף לבחור את הספקים שלי בפינצטה ולדעת שאני בידיים טובות.
אז הורדנו את הצלמים והאיפור מהחבילה של איזיווד ובסוף כבר לא נשארנו עם הצעה אטרקטיבית בכלל.
אז במחשבה לאחור הייתי בכיף מוותרת על השירות של איזיווד. לא חסך לי בעלויות ולא נהנתי להיות מוגבלת בספקים. והספק היחיד שלהם שהייתי מרוצה ממנו הוא הדיג'יי ועל כך ארחיב בהמשך.
אוליי זה מתאים לזוגות שבאמת לא רוצים להתעסק יותר מידיי עם ספקים ורוצים לתקתק את זה מהר...

ורק הבהרה - הספקים שלהם סבבה לגמרי. ספקים טובים. אבל לא מצאתי בהם את מה שאני חיפשתי. וכנראה שזה מתאים לזוג בלי דרישות שבאמת אין לי כח להתעסק עם זה.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

המקום - ערוגות בשם 
כמו שכבר כתבתי, ראינו 8 גני אירועים סך הכל. השניים שהכי הרשימו אותנו היו ערוגות בשם ועדן על המים.
לפני 10 שנים הייתי בחתונה של חברים של אחי והם התחתנו בעדן על המים ואני זוכרת שזו היתה החתונה הכי יפה שראיתי והיה אוכל טוב ולכלה היתה שמלה יפה ובקיצור זכרתי את החתונה שלהם כמושלמת וכך דמיינתי את שלי. ולכן עדן על המים היה המקום הראשון שראינו. תומר קצת פחות התרשם מהמקום ממני וגם התקציב נשמע לנו גבוה מידיי. אחר כך ראינו עוד 6 מקומות שרק היו מן הפח אל הפחת ואז הגענו לערוגות בושם. המקום היה מהמם! מדהים, הכי יפה שראינו! ועם בית קפה ועוגות ועוגיות ואת פנינו קיבלה אשת המכירות שהיתה כל כך מקסימה וישר מילאה לנו צלחת מהבית קפה והגישה לנו עם שתיה. ובקיצור יצאנו מהמקום מוקסמים והרגשנו שזה האחד. רק ששוב התקציב היה לנו גבוה מידיי עד שהגענו לחוזה מול איזיווד וגם ירדנו מיום חמישי.
ההרגשה הטובה הזו נמשכה עד 3 שבועות לפני החתונה. אז התחילו דברים להתעכר. קודם כל, אף אחד לא טרח לפנות אליי בעניין העיצוב וכך 3 שבועות לפני החתונה פניתי לאולם ושאלתי אותם מה קורה עם זה וקיבלתי על הראש שרק עכשיו אני נזכרת ושפרחים צריך להזמין הרבה זמן מראש... העיצוב היה יקר בטירוף (הרחבה בהמשך) וצריך לשלם 1000 שקל אם רוצים חופה על במה כי מישהו מבחוץ בא במיוחד להרכיב אותה. בחיים לא שמעתי על השטות הזאת...
והיחס המשיך להידרדר כשישבנו מולם על סידורי הושבה, פתאום מאווירה חמה ונעימה עברנו לאוירה של עסקים והרגשנו שעל כל דבר עושקים אותנו.  והכי גרוע היה המנהל אירועים שלהם איתו נפגשנו יומיים לפני האירוע.
בתחילת הפגישה הוא נכנס לחדר ושואל בטון מתנשא ובלי שמץ של חיוך על שפתיו "מי אתם?"... "מתי האירוע?"  קודם כל על אירוע שמשלמים עליו כל כך הרבה לפחות תבוא מוכן לפגישה ותדע עם מי אתה נפגש ותתן יחס נעים ולא יחס כזה שלא אכפת לך מי אנחנו. וכל מה שהוא עשה היה לרשום על דף את השעות של כל דבר. יכולנו לקבל את הדף הזה במייל ולחסוך את הפגישה המיותרת והלא נעימה הזו.  באירוע עצמו הוא גם לא היה נעים וזירז אותנו לעמוד בלוח הזמנים כשרצינו לעמוד להצטלם עם האורחים ולטענתו כבר היה צריך להתקדם עם האירוע. ובסוף האירוע כשישבנו מותשים בחדר חתן כלה והתחלנו לקפל, שאלנו אותו כמה מוזמנים הגיעו והוא שיקר שהגיעו הרבה. יותר ממה שרשמנו. אנחנו ידענו אז על בערך 20 מבריזים או כאלה שהודיעו שלא באים אבל הודיעו אחרי שכבר התחייבנו על סידור ולכן ערכו להם מקום. ולעומת זאת לא ידענו על אף אחד שהגיע בהפתעה. אז זה הרגיש כאילו הוא מכין את הקרקע לרזרבות שעוד ידרשו מאיתנו לשלם.  בסוף לא ביקשו מאיתנו לשלם על איש מלבד מי שהתחייבנו. אז בשביל מה היה השקר הזה?
אני לא יכולה להגיד לכן להתרחק מהמקום הזה כי סך הכל המקום מדהים, האוכל מעולה, הצוות של הבר והמלצרים מקסים ולאורחים היתה חוויה טובה ואני אשמח לבוא לשם כאורחת. אבל תדעו שמאחוריי הקלעים צריך להיות קשוחים ולדעת עם מי יש לך עסק ולא לצפות שהאוירה הנעימה והחמימה שמקבלים בפגישה הראשונה תישאר עד הסוף.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ועוד תמונה של הגן היפה 
כל כך גדול ומרשים שאין תמונה שמכילה את כולו בצורה שעושה חסד


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ותמונה אחת מהרשת 
חסרה לי לצערי תמונה של המבנה עצמו ובתאורת לילה


----------



## יוסי האדום (10/7/13)

חדרי הקונספט - נועדו לאירוח אירועים קטנים? 
או רק לצילומים?


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

הם פתוחים לאורחים במהלך האירוע 
מהרגע שנכנסים לאולם אחרי החופה. בחדר בית קפה יש מלא עוגיות ועוגות ופינות ישיבה שקטות. ובחדר יין ושוקולד יש יין ושוקולד שאפשר לגשת לקחת...


----------



## The Peanut (4/8/13)

חייבת להוסיף על ערוגות הבושם 
הייתי שם באירוע לא מזמן ויש לי שני דברים חשובים להגיד כאורחת
1. ריסוס מעופפים!!!
הגן מקסים אבל כנראה שהם לא מרססים כי כ-ל הרגליים שלי היו עקוצות אחרי שעמדתי שעה בדשא. אני ספרתי בינתיים 40 עקיצות (!!!)
2. אוכל קר.
הזוג שהיינו באירוע שלו בחר להגיש את האוכל מאוחר (23:00) וזו בחירה שלהם, לגיטימי. אבל אין הצדקה לעובדה שהאוכל הגיע קר. היה להם מספיק זמן להכין אותו.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עוד משהו שלא אהבתי זה שהמלצר הניח צלחת עם אוכל למישהו שרקד, ראה שאני עוד לא קיבלתי, ואז פשוט לקח אותה מהמקום שלו ושם אותה אצלי
הרגשה לא נעימה, אני אמורה לאכול מנה של מישהו אחר?

וזהו, סה"כ מקום נחמד. לא התחברתי לכובעים המטופשים שכל הברמנים לבשו.


----------



## לה קרמריה (4/8/13)

טוב אצלי לא היתה הגשה 
ומה שכתבת זו בדיוק אחת הסיבות...
עד שהאוכל מגיע הוא לא תמיד חם, אי אפשר לרקוד בחופשיות כשלא יודעים מתי המנה תצא... ומה שכתבת לגבי ריסוס מתאים למה שסיפרתי על פאשלות החופה שלי


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

עיצוב 
ערוגות בושם מחייבים לעבוד מול מעצבת הבית.  סבבה, אין לי דרישות גבוהות. עד שאני מגלה שכל דבר קטן עולה הון תועפות ואין לי אפשרות להביא מישהו מבחוץ...
אז כמו שאמרתי, לעשות חופה על במה זה כבר תוספת של 1000 שקל וזה כבר מקפיץ את המחיר. המעצבת ישבה איתנו והראתה לנו סגנונות עיצוב והכל היה נשמע נורא יקר וכל פעם ניסינו להוציא ממנה משהו יותר פשוט ויותר זול כדי שזה יהיה הגיוני מבחינתנו והגענו לכך שנר פשוט (שאפשר לקנות בחנות של הכל בדולר) שמעוטר בכמה פרחים (פשוטים) מסביבו זה עלות של 120 שקל למרכז שולחן... 
מעבר למחיר המוגזם, המעצבת לא נתנה שירות טוב מבחינת היחס. גם נתנה לי על הראש שנזכרתי מאוחר לשבת על העיצוב (כאילו שאני מבינה בזה), וגם הבטיחה לי שתשלח לי את ההצעת מחיר מסודרת במייל עם תמונות של כל מה שבחרנו ביום למחרת וההבטחה הזו נמשכה שבוע כשכל יום יש לה תירוץ אחר והזמן הולך ואוזל. בסוף התלוננתי לאשת המכירות שלנו שטיפלה בנו בכל שאר הדברים, נסעתי לשם שוב לפגישה מולה וסגרתי את העיצוב מולה.
העיצוב עלה 6000 שקל (כולל הבמה) ובסוף הוא היה יפה ופחות או יותר מה שרציתי. אבל לטעמי המחיר הזה יקר. השלמתי עם זה. אשמח אם תספרו לי כמה עלה העיצוב אצלכן, אוליי אני לא בעניינים.
בחופה היו סידורי פרחים אחד בפינה העליונה ואחד על העמוד השני. ועוד שני סידורי פרחים בתחילת השביל הלבן. וחוצמזה היו עמודים רומיים עם נרות.
היה גם זר גדול על הבר בחוץ שאחרי החופה הכניסו אותו לבר בפנים. ומבחינת מרכזי שולחן היו 3 סוגים. סוג אחד של פמוטים פשוטים, סוג אחד של 4 קוביות ששתיים מהן היו נרות ושתיים עם פרחים (פשוטים ונמוכים), והסוג השלישי ואזה צרה עם קצת שושן צחור מלמעלה.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

מרכז שולחן 
זה מה שהתכוונתי כשאמרתי 2 קוביות עם פרחים נמוכים ו-2 נרות.
הפרחים האלה ד"א נמכרים ממש בזול כי הם נחשבים פגומים. זה פרחים שחתכו אותם קצר כי הענף שלהם נשבר. תמיד יש ענפים דקים שנשברים אז לפחות מנצלים את הפרחים ומוכרים אותם בזול כפרחים שמסדרים בסידור נמוך.


----------



## תותית1212 (9/7/13)

עיצוב בנאות קדומים 
שזה גם בחוץ אז נגיד שאפשר להשוות הפירוט הוא:
1600 ש"ח עיצוב חופה- לא במה ולא נעליים, מתיחת בדים ותליית ענף עם עלים.
1600 ש"ח תליית עששיות על 10 עצים. בינינו- העששיות ממחוזרות וכמה זמן זה כבר לוקח?
1600 ש"ח על הקמת אוהל זולה- שנגיד את זה אני יכולה להבין כי הציוד יקר. שלושת אלה בחבילה יוצא 3500. 
(מרכזי שולחן בסיסיים היו אקווריום עגול עם נר בפנים- מספיק בהחלט)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/7/13)

כשאני התחתנתי שם 
היו שלוש אפשרויות של מעצבים - אחת הייתה מאד יקרה ולא מתגמשת, אחד היה מצוין וגמיש ואתו סגרתי ועם האפשרות הנוספת לא דיברתי. אם הם שינו את זה מאז- חבל. כי דווקא המעצב שאני עבדתי איתו היה ממש סבבה ועשה לי את כל העיצוב ב-3,500 ש"ח, לא כולל הבמה, שזה ספק אחר. 

מצד שני, עיצוב החופה שלכם מקסים. אני ויתרתי על חופה מעוצבת והלכתי על חופה מסורתית עם שביל ללא עמודים עם פרחים בצדדים... אני מניחה שאם הייתי מוסיפה עיצוב חופה מושקע יותר, זה היה מוסיף לי עוד 1,000 ש"ח...


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

ומה העיצוב אצלכם כלל?


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

עיצוב הזמנה 
איריס wedo
ההזמנות נכללות בחבילה של איזיווד וכוללות גם את העיצוב וגם את ההדפסה. העיצוב שמגיע עם החבילה הוא פשוט לבחור דגם סטנדרטי מהאתר של איריס ולהגיד לה את הטקסט וכמה להדפיס. יש לציין שיש לה המון עיצובים באתר והם מאוד יפים אבל אם רוצים עיצוב אישי (משהו שלא קיים באתר) זה תוספת תשלום והמחיר משתנה לפי סוג העבודה שנדרש על העיצוב הזה. למשל ציור אישי של הזוג זה הכי הרבה.
אני רציתי משהו שיהיה קשור לשנינו אבל לא יכלול תמונה שלנו. אז חשבתי על בוליביה ששם הכרנו. זה הכי קשור לשנינו. שלחתי לאיריס תמונות של החיות שעבדנו איתן וגם תמונות של החתולים שלנו. ההנחיות שנתתי לה הן:
בגב ההזמנה לעשות קולאז' מהתמונות ששלחתי, לסדר אותן בצורה מעניינת  ולכתוב במרכז שני ותומר מתחתנים וגם להוסיף איזה חיפושית שתשתלב בצורה נחמדה (יש לי קטע עם חיפושיות). אפילו ערכתי בעצמי דוגמה פשוטה בפיינט רק בשביל להציג את הרעיון הכללי שחשבתי עליו אבל אמרתי לה לא להינעל דווקא על מה שעשיתי...
בצד עם הפרטים נתתי לה את הפרטים וגם צירפתי תמונה שחשבתי שיכולה להיות תמונת רקע טובה של אחד הקופים בפארק.
לסיכום אני חושבת שההזמנה יצאה יפה וקיבלתי עליה מחמאות אבל נראית כמו משהו שלא לקח יותר מידיי זמן לערוך. לא נדרש יכולות עיצוביות גבוהות בשביל זה. איריס היתה מאוד נחמדה ולא ביקשה על זה הרבה אז התמורה שווה את המחיר.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

והצד השני


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

איפור 
עברתי על כל האתרים של הספקים של איזיווד וגם דפי הפייסבוק שלהם וזה לא שהם לא טובים אבל אף אחד לא הרשים אותי. וקצת התבעסתי שעל זה אני אצטרך להתפשר. אז גם את זה החלטתי להוריד מהחבילה של איזיווד. 
בחרתי בטל פלג, אליה הגעתי בזכות הקרדיטים של I am phoenix. יש לה אתר ובלוג עם עבודות פשוט מהממות שמשאירות אותי עם הלסת על הרצפה. והיא גם מנהלת פורום איפור בתפוז. 
בפגישת האיפור נסיון פגשתי בחורה חייכנית שאוהבת חתולים ועם טעם משובח בסרטים וסדרות (בקיצור כיף לדבר איתה) והיא הזהירה אותי שהאיפור נסיון לא כזה מושקע כמו האיפור באירוע ובכל זאת עשתה לי איפור נסיון שהיה נראה לי מדהים. אז ידעתי שאני בידיים טובות. 
האיפור החזיק עד סוף היום. הייתי מאוד מרוצה והלוואי ויהיה לי עוד אירוע שמצריך איפור מקצועי רק כדי שאוכל להזמין את שירותיה שוב.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

והמאפרת המוכשרת!


----------



## bluestvixen (10/7/13)

מהממות!


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/7/13)

תמונה יפה!


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

שיער 
לא רציתי משהו יותר מידיי מסובך בשיער. אז בחרתי את אחד הספקים מהרשימה של איזיווד – דקל עוז.  קבעתי פגישת תסרוקת נסיון, באתי מוכנה עם תמונות של תסרוקות שאני אוהבת, חצי אסוף חצי פזור עם בייביליס ובלי ניפוח. שיראה קליל ולא מלאכותי. במקור רציתי שהחלק האסוף יהיה לאחור, דקל יעץ לי שיותר מתאים לי על הצד כי יש לי מבנה פנים מאורך וקיבלתי את העצה שלו. התסרוקת נסיון לדעתי היתה מיותרת. שילמתי 100 שקל כדי שיאסוף לי כמה קבוצות שיער עם סיכות ועל השאר אמר לי "תדמייני".  בנוסף, הדיל עם איזיווד הקנה לי משהו מאוד בסיסי וכל תוספת שרציתי להוסיף עלתה הרבה כסף. יצא שהוספתי 650 שקל מעבר למה שכבר שילמתי לאיזיווד (500 שקל לתסרוקת)כדי שתהיה לי גם מסרקיה בשיער ותוספות לבייביליס. אז בעצם יצא לי כבר יותר יקר מאשר אם הייתי בוחרת ספר בלי איזיווד...
התסרוקת יצאה יפה. לא בדיוק מה שדמיינתי אבל סך הכל הרגשתי יפה במראה הכללי.


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

ועוד דבר לגבי דקל עוז 
קבעתי איתו ביום החתונה ל 10:00 בבוקר. ברבע ל-10 הוא צילצל וזאת בערך השיחה שהתקיימה:

דקל: "תוך כמה זמן את מגיעה?"
אני: "תוך 20 דקות"  (לקחתי טווח בטחון למרות שבפועל הגעתי ממש בזמן)
דקל: "אז תהיי פה ב 10:20?
אני: "לא, אני אגיע בזמן, ב 10 כמו שקבענו".
דקל: " אה, רציתי לראות אם אני אספיק משהו לפני אבל לא חשוב".

כשהגעתי המקום היה סגור. דקל אמר שהוא ממש כבר מגיע.  בסופו של דבר הוא איחר ב 20 דקות  והגיע ב 10:20 ומילמל משהו על מישהו שחוסם את הכביש...
אני מניחה שהוא באמת ניסה בסופו של דבר להספיק איזה משהו על  הבוקר. רק חבל שהוא לא התקשר מוקדם יותר לבקש ממני לאחר ב-20 דקות. מבחינת לוח הזמנים שלי זה לא היה קריטי אבל זה סתם היה קטע מעצבן לחכות באמצע הרחוב כשהוא ידע שאני תכף שם.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

שמלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגדרתי לעצמי מראש תקציב של עד 7000 וחרשתי על ביקורות במיט4מיט. פסלתי את כל מי שעבר את התקציב הזה בביקורות. וגם חרשתי על האתרים והתמונות של המעצבים והגדרתי לעצמי איזה סגנון אני רוצה.
הייתי אצל 5 מעצבים סך הכל לפי הסדר הבא: רינה בהיר, ואדים מרגולין, יעל אסרף, לימור רוזן, סטודיו לבנה. 
לרינה בהיר הגעתי לאחר שראיתי פה את הקרדיטים של I am phoenix   שהשמלה שלה היתה לטעמי (בזכות הקרדיטים שלה הגעתי גם למאפרת שלי). קיבלתי שם שירות נעים, שמלות יפות אבל לא הרגשתי שזה זה. 
לואדים מרגולין הגעתי בזכות הקרדיטים של בחורה ג'ינג'ית שאני לא זוכרת את הניק שלה אבל היתה לה שמלה יפה, היא גם התחתנה בפראג ויצא לה ללבוש את השמלה פעמיים ואח"כ הציעה את השמלה שלה למכירה. ואדים הציב רף יותר גבוה מאשר רינה בהיר. התרשמתי שהוא מאוד מקצועי ויש לו ראיה טובה למה יתאים לי והשמלות שלו עושות לי חסד אבל הרגשתי שאין לו מבחר גדול והשמלות חוזרות על עצמן. הן יפות אבל זה הפריע לי. גם עכשיו כשאני רואה קרדיטים של בנות אני ישר מזהה שזה השמלות שלו. 
אח"כ הגעתי ליעל אסרף סתם משיטוטים באינטרנט וכי אהבתי מה שראיתי באתר שלה. הגעתי לסטודיו אצלה בבית בכפר סבא. היא היתה מאוד נחמדה והיה לה מבחר ענק ומחירים יחסית נמוכים. אבל הסגנון היה קצת מיושן.
ואז הגעתי ללימור רוזן
ללימור הגעתי דרך המלצה של חברה שתיארה לי פחות או יותר את הסגנון שאני מחפשת. (החברה אגב סגרה אצל ואדים בסוף אבל בכל זאת המליצה גם על לימור).  כשהסתכלתי בקולקציה 2012 באתר של לימור לא חשבתי שיש שם משהו בשבילי, אבל כשהסתכלתי בתמונות של "הכלות שלי" זה יותר דיבר אליי ואני מאוד שמחה שהחלטתי ללכת לשם.
אצל לימור הרגשתי שהיא ישר הבינה מה אני אוהבת ומה יתאים לי מבחינת מבנה גוף. לימור עצמה היתה מאוד מקסימה ומאוד השקיעה בפרטים. אהבתי כל שמלה שהיא נתנה לי למדוד וכשדיברתי איתה על שינויים שהייתי מעדיפה לעשות כמו למשל להוסיף תחרה בכתפיות היא ישר שלפה שקית עם סוגי תחרות שונות והתחילה על הגוף שלי להראות לי את כל האופציות וזה מאוד הרשים אותי מידת ההשקעה הזאת והעובדה שהיא לא פשוט אמרה לי "תדמייני" שזה ביטויי שנתקלתי בו הרבה.
מכל מדידה אצלה יצאתי בהרגשה טובה ושאני בידיים טובות ואני ממליצה עליה בחום!
באותו יום היתה לי אחרי לימור גם פגישה אצל סטודיו לבנה.  על סטודיו לבנה אין לי שומדבר חיובי להגיד. השמלות היו מאוד לא נוחות ומתתי להוריד אותן, נראו זולות, והיחס שקיבלתי היה ממש לא נעים. ומצד שני יכול להיות שגם ידעתי כבר שאני רוצה את לימור אז כבר לא היה לי כח לראות יותר.


----------



## hagaraf (11/7/13)

יפה כל כך! 
והכתפיות מושלמות.
איך היה לך עם שיער פזור? הוא מאד מאד יפה לך, ואני גם נוטה לחצי אסוף וחצי פזור אבל מפחדת שיהיה מזיע מידי


----------



## לה קרמריה (14/7/13)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לי אישית היה נוח. לא הפריע לי החום. אבל גם נפלתי על יום יחסית נעים....


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

צלמים 
ראינו 4-5 צלמים שעובדים עם איזיווד וכל פעם התבעסנו מחדש. זה לא שהם לא טובים, לכולם יש ציוד טוב ויודעים את העבודה אבל הם לא היו מה שחיפשנו וכל פעם נפלו על משהו אחר. למשל היה צלם אחד שלא הפסיק כל הפגישה לדבר על עצמו ואיך הוא יודע להוציא מהזוג את הרגע הנכון ובלה בלה בלה. לא יכלנו לשמוע אותו מדבר אז מן הסתם שלא רציתי להעביר איתו יום שלם. בקיצור היינו מיואשים מכל הפגישות האלה שבסופן יצאנו מאוכזבים.
יצא לי לראות אצל חברה שלי בפייסבוק את האלבום תמונות חתונה שלה והוא היה מדהים! ונכנסתי לאתר של הצלמים שלה שקוראים לעסק שלהם טאץ' סטודיו וממש אהבתי מה שראיתי. אהבתי הכל! אבל הייתי בטוחה שהם בטח  נורא יקרים ולא שווה לנו להוציא את הצלמים מהעיסקה של איזיווד אז מראש לא שאלתי את החברה עליהם.
כעבור כמה זמן תומר קיבל המלצה מקולגה שלו על צלם שהוא גם ידיד שלה והיא ממליצה על העבודות שלו ותומר נכנס לאתר של הצלם וקרא לי לראות ואז אני רואה את התמונות של החברה שלי באתר הזה וזה אותו אתר של טאץ' סטודיו שנכנסתי אליו אז. בקיצור פניתי אל חברה שלי בפייסבוק ושאלתי אותה על הצלמים שלה והתברר לי שהם בכלל לא יקרים. אז קבענו איתם פגישה, היתה לנו הרגשה מעולה מהפגישה הזו וגם המחיר היה לגמריי סבבה. אז החלטנו לסגור איתם ולהוציא את חבילת הצילום מהעיסקה של איזיווד.
היה לנו ממש כיף להעביר איתם את היום שלנו ובינתיים אנחנו מאוד מרוצים מהתמונות ומהסרט הערוך. עוד לא עשינו אלבום.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

מה עם צילומים מקדימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
המפגש אצל לימור רוזן


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

נחל אלכסנדר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שתומר בא לאסוף אותי הלכנו להצטלם בנחל אלכסנדר. לא היה לנו עוד לוקיישן, לא רצינו להתברבר וגם אני חושבת שהאיזור סיפק לנו מספיק פינות יפות להצטלם.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

על הספסל


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

אנחנו. פירוט על הזר יבוא בהמשך! 
וואו אני כבר שעתיים יושבת על זה.
לתמונות לוקח כל כך הרבה זמן לעלות!


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## Shmutzi (10/7/13)

איזה מקום קסום להצטלם בו!


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/7/13)

וואו, תמונה מקסימה 
איזה נוף מושלם לתמונות מקדימים


----------



## ray of light (10/7/13)

תמונה מהממת 
אהבתי את הלוקיישן


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

בערוגות בשם 
בזמן צילום התמונה הזאת, הצלם הנחה אותנו לעמוד בדשא ולא היה מסביבנו שום פרח. ואז הוא הלך מאחורי ערוגת פרחים רחוקה יותר ולא הבנתי למה הוא מתחבא מאחוריי הפרחים כדי לצלם עד שקיבלתי את התמונה וראיתי שזה נראה כאילו אנחנו מוקפים פרחים


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ועם אח שלי 
עם אחשלי אפשר להצטלם בפוזות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תומר לא אוהב לעשות שטויות למצלמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ועוד סיבה שצירפתי את התמונה זה כי רואים פה טוב את היופי של השמלה (בעייני כמובן)


----------



## bluestvixen (10/7/13)

וואו! 
תמונה מהסרטים!


----------



## Shmutzi (10/7/13)

איזו תמונה יפה!


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

רבנות, צוהר ומקווה 
אני ותומר זוג חילונים רחוק מהדת. אני עוד יותר מתומר, אני בכלל רציתי להתחתן בקפריסין ולוותר על רבנות אבל לתומר זה היה חשוב שנתחתן כדת משה וישראל. שמענו שצהר ידידותיים לחילונים אז פנינו אליהם. האמת? עשו אחלה עבודה. היינו אצלם פעם אחת, הבאנו עד אחד ועדה אחת שהעידו עבור שנינו, וכל השאר נוהל במיילים והמענה היה מהיר. בנוסף צהר הפנו אותי למדריכת זוגות (לא כלות, זוגות) מיהוד, ישבנו איתה ועם בעלה שעה ביהוד הם היו אנשים מאוד נחמדים אבל במשך שעה המדריכה חפרה על כלום. היה בסדר. נסבל. כבר שמעתי סיפורים יותר מזעזעים. העיקר קיבלנו את האישור הדרכה. המדריכה המליצה לי על מקווה בקרבת ביתי שנעים ונקי והיא יכולה לדבר עם הבלנית לפני שאני באה כדי לוודא שלא תעשה לי חיים קשים.
המקווה שהומלץ לי עליו הוא מקווה בסביון. הוא נקי ונעים וכשהגעתי גיליתי שאני מכירה את הבלנית. לפני 16 שנה כשהייתי בחטיבת הביניים היה לנו פרוייקט מחוייבות אישית. אני התנדבתי להעביר שיעורים פרטיים לתלמידה בכתה א' מבית דתי. התלמידה הזו היתה הבת של הבלנית. הייתי באה אליהם הביתה וזכרתי אותה ואת הבת שלה מצויין גם אחרי כל השנים. ולעניין החוויה במקווה, היה בסדר, הבלנית היתה נחמדה, לא חפרה לי יותר מידיי אם טיהרתי את עצמי לפני. חוץ מהעובדה שהשיער שלי לא היה מספיק מסורק לטעמה. יש לי קשרים, מה לעשות... אז היא לקחה את המברשת וסירקה בעצמה.
החברה שבאה איתי סיפרה לי שאחריי נכנסה עוד בחורה ובזמן שאני התארגנתי הבחורה נישנשה טופי שהיה מסודר בצלוחית לאורחים בקבלה. הבלנית שאלה אותה אם היא התקלחה, ניקתה אוזניים, ציחצחה שיניים וזאתי ענתה לה כן כן תוך כדי שהיא לועסת טופי


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

דיג'יי 
ארתור גורדון
היה הראשון והאחרון שהלכנו לראות. בפגישה איתו הרגשנו שהוא בדיוק מבין את הראש שלנו. הוא היה קליל וזורם וסגרנו איתו על המקום. הוא הספק היחיד של איזיווד שאני ב 100% מרוצה ממנו.
אני ותומר לא אנשים של חבורות גדולות. לכל אחד יש את הקומץ חברים טובים שלו ולכן פחדתי קצת שהרחבה תהיה ריקה. מבחינת מוזיקה בתחילת הריקודים היתה קצת מוזיקה להרקיד את המבוגרים ואח"כ היתה מוזיקה קצת יותר מסיבתית.  הרחבה אכן לא היתה מפוצצת אבל החברים הטובים נשארו עד הסוף והיה כיף. האירוע נגמר בערך ברבע ל-1 בלילה. אבל זה לא הפתיע אותי, זה היה אמצע השבוע, אנשים באו מרחוק וסך הכל גם היינו עייפים בסוף.


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

קצת מהמסיבה


----------



## לה קרמריה (9/7/13)

ריקוד השמלה


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/7/13)

היינו באירוע שלו 
הוא שם איזה טראנס ברפיט (הייתי הסאחית היחידה ברחבה אז רק לי זה הציק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) והלך להביא פנקייקס.. 

שמחה לשמוע שנהנית ממנו


----------



## oaa1 (9/7/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
נראה שהייתה חתונה מהממת ואתם זוג מגניב ביותר!!!!

מלא מזל טוב


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

השירים החשובים 
השירים החשובים
לקח לנו הרבה זמן לבחור!!!

השיר כניסה לחופה היה:
דני רובס – לא מפסיק להתרגש ממך
מדובר בשיר יחסית חדש, יצא לי לשמוע אותו ברדיו וחשבתי שהוא יתאים לנו. הצעתי אותו לתומר אבל תומר אמר שאנחנו צריכים משהו יותר מוכר. עם הזמן כשלתומר יצא לשמוע את השיר הזה הרבה ברדיו הוא השתכנע וכך הוחלט. לשיר יש מילים שמתאימות לנו והוא גם הושמע הרבה ברדיו אבל עדיין לא נחשב שיר כניסה לחופה נדוש אז זה התאים בול.

שיר שבירת כוס:
The Wannadies - You And Me Song
הומלץ לנו ע"י הדיג'יי וזרמנו עם זה. 

סלואו ראשון
Elton John - Can You Feel The Love Tonight
למי שעוקבת, כבר ציינתי שמלך האריות הוא הסרט האהוב עליי בעולם. בהתחלה חשבתי שתומר לא ירצה כי זה קצת נדוש ואח"כ חשבתי שזה יהיה סלואו שני במקום הראשון ובראשון יהיה משהו יותר קלאסי. אבל לשמחתי תומר לא הביע התנגדות.

סלואו שני
Eric Clapton - wonderful Tonight 
נשמע לנו טוב כשחיפשנו שיר. חשבתי בהתחלה שזה יהיה הסלואו הראשון אבל ברגע האחרון החלטתי להחליף בינהם.


----------



## oaa1 (10/7/13)

הציע לי נישואין עם השיר הזה


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

עם איזה מהם?


----------



## oaa1 (10/7/13)

לא מפסיק להתרגש ממך


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

טבעות 
זה חלק שאני מצטערת שלא כתבתי כשזה היה טרי כי עכשיו אני לא זוכרת על מי אני כותבת את הדיס המלצה. אין מה לעשות, זה יהיה בלי שמות רק חפירה.
כשחיפשתי טבעות היו 3 מקומות  שסימנתי לי שאהבתי את העיצובים שלהם והחלטתי שאני רוצה להגיע אליהם. אני ותומר לקחנו יום חופש והקדשנו אותו לחיפוש הטבעות. התחלנו מהמקום הראשון ברשימה שהיה בבורסה. התיישב מולנו אדם נטול חשק לעבוד, סתם הציג לנו מגשים ולא היה כל כך נחמד. תומר ישר מצא דגם שהוא אוהב, אני קצת יותר התעכבתי וכשאמרנו למוכר שהחתונה עוד פחות מחודש הוא היה צריך לעשות בירורים אם הטבעות יספיקו להיות מוכנות בזמן. ישבנו מולו איזה רבע שעה מחכים שהוא יחזיר לנו תשובה, ובסוף אמרנו שנמשיך להסתובב אבל סיכמנו איתו שיחזור אלינו בטלפון עם תשובה כי אנחנו מעוניינים.  הוא לא חזר אלינו. נסענו בינתיים לת"א לרח' דיזינגוף שם היו שני המקומות הנוספים ברשימה. מקום אחד נסגר לפני חודש ולא טרחו לעדכן באתר והמקום השני לא היה בו משהו מעניין. צילצלנו למוכר מהחנות הראשונה שהיינו בה והוא אמר "אה כן, שכחתי לחזור אליכם. אפשר להכין את הטבעות". זה לא הרגיש לנו כאילו אכפת לו אם נקנה או לא ולא אהבנו את היחס אז לא מיהרנו לחזור אליו. נזכרתי בעוד מקום שזכרתי לטובה מהאינטרנט אבל הוא קצת יותר רחוק – ברישפון . מדובר ב"הידרה". כדי לא לנסוע לחינם צילצלתי לוודא מראש שהם פתוחים. התשובה שקיבלתי זה שהם עמוסים ולא יכולים לקבל אותנו היום. "תבואו בשישי" אמרו לי. אמרתי להם שלקחנו היום יום חופש מהעבודה ואין לנו אפשרות להגיע ביום אחר. אמרו לי "מצטער, אנחנו עמוסים". בנקודה הזו ממש הרגשנו מיואשים ואף אחד לא רוצה למכור לנו. החלטנו לחזור לבורסה כי לפחות שם כבר ידענו שיש דגמים שאנחנו אוהבים אבל בגלל שלא אהבנו את היחס, החלטנו לפני שאנחנו סוגרים אצלו, לראות עוד קצת מקומות באיזור. וכך נכנסנו לחנות היחידה שלא ממש רציתי ללכת אליה מלכתחילה – ג'קסון.
החנות עמוסה והמונית אבל יחד עם זאת השירות שם מאוד יעיל. והטבעות שאהבנו שם גם היו במידה שלנו אז סגרנו את הסיפור מהר ויצאנו משם עם זוג טבעות.  חשבתי שתהיה לי טבעת הרבה יותר מעוצבת ויחודית אבל ככל שמדדתי יותר טבעות הבנתי שהכי יפה לי ונוח לי טבעת פשוטה.


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

נעליים 
כשאחי התחתן גם אני חיפשתי נעליים שיתאימו לשמלה והגעתי לחנות אור הכלה והזמנתי נעליים שחורות בעיצוב אישי, עלו 350 שקל, הייתי מאוד מרוצה ואני עד היום מנצלת אותן. לכן חשבתי שאחזור לחנות הזאת.
אבל חברה שלי (אותה אחת שהמליצה על לימור רוזן) המליצה ממש בחום על החנות שהיא עשתה בה את הנעליים שלה. נעלי אלינור ביפו. אז השתכנעתי לנסות אותם. הנעליים שקיבלתי היו יפות אבל מאוד לא נוחות למרות שעוצבו לפי המידות של הרגל שלי והשירות שקיבלתי כשרציתי לתקן אותן, היה לא כל כך נעים. אז הצטערתי שלא חזרתי לחנות אור הכלה.
חבשתי כל רגל ב-3 פלסטרים מסיליקון ובסופו של דבר לא החלפתי נעליים לחלופיות שהבאתי.  בשלב מסויים כבר לא הרגשתי מה קורה ברגליים ורקדתי בטירוף. רק כשהורדתי אותן בסוף הערב ובימים הבאים הרגשתי את הנזקים.


----------



## Virginia Gal (10/7/13)

אוי לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה הפחד הכי גדול שלי...
(וגם אני קניתי מאלינור)


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

לחברה שלי זה היה טוב 
מאחלת לך שיצא מוצלח ויהיה לך נוח!


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

בגדי החתן 
נקנו באופנת סגל. החליפה לחתן היתה מתנה מאבא שלי. אבא בחר את המקום בגלל שהוא מכיר את הבעלים וקיבל שם יחס מיוחד. המקום מאוד מרשים, החליפה איכותית ויפה. אבל יוקרתי ולא זול. מי שיכול להרשות לעצמו – בכיף!


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

מגנטים 
לעידן המגנטים הגעתי דרך המלצה בפורום. דיברתי עם בחור בשם יוסי. הוא היה מאוד נחמד, והוא גם זה שהדפיס את המגנטים. המגנטים עצמם איכותיים ועושים את העבודה. לעומת זאת הצלם לא השאיר רושם כל כך טוב. הוא לא ממש ניגש לאנשים והציע לצלם. היה צריך לפנות אליו ולבקש להצטלם. אז יצא שהיו יחסית מעט תמונות. בסוף האירוע קיבלתי את המגנטים שנשארו ודיסק עם כל התמונות. בהמשך הימים היחס של יוסי המשיך להיות נעים, הוא הציע להדפיס כפילויות וגם הגדלות אם יש משהו שחסר לי.
אז אני ממליצה על השירות של יוסי אבל הייתי ממליצה לחברה להחליף את הצלם באחד קצת פחות נחנח.


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

זר פרחים וקישוט לרכב 
את הזר פרחים שלי הכינה אמא שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והוא יצא לה בדיוק מה שרציתי! המחירים בחנויות נשמעו לנו לא הגיוניים בשביל קצת ליזיאנטוס קשור בסרט. אז אמא קנתה את הפרחים בחנות ליד אזור המשתלות של כפר אזר והסתכלנו ביחד על מדריכים ביוטיוב להכנת זר כלה.  הוא מככב הרבה בתמונות אז אין צורך לשים עוד תמונה.

קישוט לרכב עשינו בחנות פרחים מתחת לבית – פרחי חן.  הקישוט הכי פשוט שלהם עלה 213 שקל. יקר בעיניי אבל סגרנו את זה יום לפני החתונה ולא רצינו להתחיל לחפש מקום אחר. זה היה לנו נוח שזה מתחת לבית.


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

קישקושים לרחבה וסוכריות גומי 
קישקושים לרחבה
נקנו ברחוב מטלון בחנות של לבנה זוהרים. מי שרואה האח הגדול שמע על החנות שלה. אבל לא בחרתי לקנות שם בגלל שהיא מתמודדת באח הגדול. פשוט היה שם מבחר טוב, מחירים נוחים ושירות אדיב. אז אני ממליצה. ואגב, דווקא המבוגרים שהולכים מוקדם הם אלה שלקחו הכי הרבה מהקישקושים.  בכלל לא ראיתי אותם על החבר'ה הצעירים שנשארו עד הסוף. ובתמונות רואים בעיקר את המבוגרים עם כל המהבהבים ומשקפיים.

סוכריות גומי
נקנו בשוק לוינסקי. קניתי חבילה אחת של נחשים, חבילת בננות, קופסא של מקלות אדומים עם לבן בפנים (אני מתה על זה) וקופסא של צמידי סוכריות ואוליי עוד משהו ששכחתי?. זה לא זול אבל זה נחטף.


----------



## לה קרמריה (10/7/13)

נראה לי שסיימתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לסיכום
היה לנו יום כיף! היה לי כיף עם החברות שלי שליוו אותי באיפור ושיער, והיה לנו כיף בצילומים.  היה כיף להסתובב בקבלת פנים (ממליצה לכולן!) והיה כיף לרקוד ולשמוח עם כל מי שבא. אני באופן כללי בן אדם רגוע ולא נלחצת מכל דבר (גם כשנכנס ג'וק להינומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אז באמת אחת התגובות שאמא שלי אמרה שהיא קיבלה הרבה זה כמה שאני רגועה.
אני מאוד ממליצה על המאפרת, המעצבת של השמלה, הצלמים והדיג'יי. ועל השאר כתבתי מה שהיה לי להגיד.
מקווה שנהנתן לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אתן מוזמנות להגיב ולשאול מה שבא


----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

בטח שרוצים להגיב!!! 
איזה סיפור מדהים יש לכם, ואילו חוויות!!!
תודה רבה על קרדיטים מקסימים.
אני שמחה מאוד שנתת לנו חוות דעת שפויות ומהיימנות על הספקים הנבחרים (מי אמר נאות קדומים?)
כחובבת חיות מושבעת, מה זה ג'וק קטן בתוך ההינומה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם עוד הרבה שנים של חיים טובים, אוהבים ומאושרים


----------



## לה קרמריה (14/7/13)

אני לא מהנלחצות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל הוא חג לי מסביב לעיניים רוב הטקס. תודי שזה מעצבן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא הבנתי מה קשור נאות קדומים...? לא הייתי שם אף פעם אז אין לי מושג איך המקום


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/7/13)

מהמם! 
הייתם מקסימים, תודה על השיתוף, ונשאר רק לאחל מלא מזל טוב והרבה אהבה


----------



## לה קרמריה (14/7/13)

תודה רבה


----------

